# ArcherRange another review



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

OH....one thing I forgot to mention...the closer an object is to you the easier it is to get an accurate distance as the graduations on the scale widen. So those critical 10-15yrd "why did I shoot over its back" shots can be eliminated...

Wyvern


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*Wyvern the ArcherRange-er !!!*



Wyvern Crossbow said:


> OH....one thing I forgot to mention...the closer an object is to you the easier it is to get an accurate distance as the graduations on the scale widen. So those critical 10-15yrd "why did I shoot over its back" shots can be eliminated...
> 
> Wyvern


Hey Wyvern,
Glad to see you like the ArhcerRange Rangefinder!
I'm glad you mentioned that about the color. I need to get my pictures revised to the new green color that you posted. Thank for posting the great pictures, also.
I wanted to comment on a few things in your review.
1. I never thought about actually cranking the equipment up with the flip-out handle. If I remember right the instructions say to pull up your equipment and then reel in the tape. I always just pull my equipment up and let the slack hang down the other side of the stand then use the crank to reel it all in quick and easy.
2. You did your testing at 15' chest height from the ground. While the ArcherRange is accurate at this height, the graduations get easier to read the higher you get; which is also when judging distance becomes increasingly difficult.
3. The question that comes up about hilly terrain is one that is easy to overcome in most circumstances. There are several quick and easy methods to overcome this difficulty that I have discussed on AT with others. Here is an exerpt from a pm I sent to Michihunter the other day when he responded to a thread by ButchA entitled "Here's a shameless plug for Archer Range (this thing is cool!)" :
"UNLEVEL GROUND. If your tree is on a hillside, you have two methods for gauging the distance. One method is to range landmarks on the same elevation as the base of your tree then look at the trees at eye level to estimate the ones that are the same distance away as the ones ranged. Shoot the bases of these estimated trees as the same distance as the known trees.The other method is to estimate the amount of rise or fall to a given landmark compared to the base of your tree. If you are 15' up and the landmark is approximately 15' in elevation lower than the base of your tree, then use the 30' scale on the rangefinder (and of course, conversely if looking uphill)."
4. The difference between Actual and Horizontal difference is mentioned in the excerpt above. I will be the first to agree that the rangefinder companies are blowing this angle compensation out of proportion as far as most bowhunting situations go. However, the claims are not unfounded. With the ArcherRange I had the luxury of choosing which distance to display on the graph. Since the Horizontal distance is the most accurate for the bowhunter that is what I calibrated the graph to read.
Again, let me say thanks for the post, pics and helping me spread the word! 
I am looking forward to meeting you at the ATA Show!
Sincerely,
Billy Byrd


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

"I never thought about actually cranking the equipment up with the flip-out handle. If I remember right the instructions say to pull up your equipment and then reel in the tape."

Yes, the instructions say "haul your gear up and real in the tape". Wow...does that make ME look lazy 

"While the ArcherRange is accurate at this height, the graduations get easier to read the higher you get; which is also when judging distance becomes increasingly difficult."

You can actually see this in the photo of the gauge. The higher you go the farther apart the graduations are so it is easier to see the true distance. My ladder stand is only 15ft, so I was a tad limited...That and I am an increadible clutz and I dont trust myself much higher than that 

Wyvern


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

*On a hill*

Oh, I just read my post and wanted to clear one thing up. Unless there is a drastic difference in elevation from the base of your tree to the target, you have very little difference. It is similar to the difference in Horizontal and Actual distance. In most bowhunting situations (that is, where the angles are not extreme) it won't make a noticable difference and can easily be compensated for.
Billy Byrd


----------



## escpen (Oct 21, 2005)

Thank you for the review; nice job!

ArcheryEvolution has also had a chance to review the ArcherRange. Our report should be up by the weekend.


----------



## Wyvern Creations (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey Escpen:
Have not seen your review of this anywhere....Did I miss it??? I have a bunch coming in for sale in about a week, I think this will be a great addition to any treestand hunters pack....and it is short money too...

Wyvern


----------

